# 20 hour MPTC Reserve Firearms Training Program Starts May 3rd



## AUXCAPT (Mar 13, 2004)

The Massachusetts Volunteer Law Enforcement Officer Association (MA-VLEOA) in conjunction with the Massachusetts Law Enforcement Firearms Instructors and Armorers Association (MLEFIAA) are sponsoring a 20 hour MPTC Reserve Firearms Training Program.

Classes will be held in the Central MA area on Friday May 3rd from 6PM - 10PM, May 4th and May 11th from 8AM - 5PM.

Details and the ability to register can be found at www.mavleoa.org


----------



## AUXCAPT (Mar 13, 2004)

Only 6 spaces remain in this class.

Details and the ability to register can be found at www.mavleoa.org


----------

